# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  DIY fan clip

## uklau

Hi, see what I made for myself at a friend's workshop during a week break.



It is made of stanless steel, rigid (but offers enough flexibility in adjustment according to the thickness of the tank & also the angle at which the fan blows onto the water surface) & the best part is 1 type of clip for all types of similar fan (regardless of big/small or AC/DC fan).

Sleek, simple & will never get rusty (= lifetime warranty  :Grin: ).



Improvement plan in mind is to have silicon/rubber hose covering the part that touches the glass. Anyone can suggest suitable material for this? Shrinkable tube?

Comments are welcome. Thanks.

----------


## benny

Very innovative! But cannot adjust angle right?

Cheers,

----------


## Shadow

Excelent idea  :Well done:  . Shrink tube probably the best and easily available.

----------


## ankank

Very nice idea. Has some downsides, tho.

a) Obviously won't work with cross beams on the inside of the wall.

b) If unfortunately placed, it will create a water bridge, i.e. if the wire is close to the wall on the inside, water is going up and over the edge due to capillar action. Not enough to really cause water flowing, but enough to build a small puddle outside. Had this even with industrial made clips.

c) I've lost shrimp and even fish (in my case Gastromyzon punctulatus) that will climb and follow anything that reaches from the water to the outside of the tank.

I got no intention to bring down your efforts, just pointing out some issues.

----------


## whq

Not sure what a shrink tube is (not sure if it is the same thing i am talking about). Use air hose (the normal air stone tubing) and slot the metal holder through it, so you will have a protective lining througout the holder and more unlikely to slip.

----------


## nys

Brilliant... :Well done:

----------


## fireblade

good idea.. but with the metal piece touching water, means it will add to the "look" of the tank.. :> 
but this is really an universal clip for fan!
maybe you should shrink wrap first before bending ?

----------


## leeruisheng

Innovative. Looks like from one of ADA product line.

----------


## Shadow

> Not sure what a shrink tube is (not sure if it is the same thing i am talking about). Use air hose (the normal air stone tubing) and slot the metal holder through it, so you will have a protective lining througout the holder and more unlikely to slip.


It a black color tube not sure if it is come in different color, and if you heat it up it will shrink and tied to what ever inside tightly. Usually used for wiring stuff.

----------


## carlfsk

> Improvement plan in mind is to have silicon/rubber hose covering the part that touches the glass. Anyone can suggest suitable material for this? Shrinkable tube?
> 
> Comments are welcome. Thanks.


Are you trying to avoid the fan from rattling against the glass causing unpleasant noise? 

What about using cable tie on the clip, preventing / supporting the fan from going all the way down, touching the glass?

----------


## carlfsk

> Very nice idea. Has some downsides, tho.
> 
> a) Obviously won't work with cross beams on the inside of the wall.
> 
> b) If unfortunately placed, it will create a water bridge, i.e. if the wire is close to the wall on the inside, water is going up and over the edge due to capillar action. Not enough to really cause water flowing, but enough to build a small puddle outside. Had this even with industrial made clips.
> 
> c) I've lost shrimp and even fish (in my case Gastromyzon punctulatus) that will climb and follow anything that reaches from the water to the outside of the tank.
> 
> I got no intention to bring down your efforts, just pointing out some issues.


Hey Freddy, seems like you have been DIYing huh. I faced the problems you mentioned...but have since solved them.

----------


## uklau

> Very innovative! But cannot adjust angle right?
> 
> Cheers,


Thanks, Benny. I spent more than 5 hours (not mentioning having swollen fingers  :Grin: ) to come out with 2 almost identical shape clips. The process is full of fun & satisfaction  :Jump for joy: .

Yes, we can change the angle (by fixing the angle before mounting it on the tank) but not with the clip mounted on the tank. It may break the glass or at least leave some mark on the glass  :Grin: .

It's very rigid for the fan operation but allow certain degree of flexibility to cater different glass thickness.

----------


## uklau

> maybe you should shrink wrap first before bending ?


Thanks for the brilliant idea, Fireblade  :Smile: . On a second thought, the wrapping may break during bending (I make use of all the "bulls & tigers" within me while bending  :Grin: ). Working with stanless steel is no joke. Still worth trying...

----------


## uklau

> Innovative. Looks like from one of ADA product line.


Oh, never thought that ADA has this too. Any photo to show? I can try to imitate it on my next trip to my friend's workshop  :Grin:

----------


## uklau

> It a black color tube not sure if it is come in different color, and if you heat it up it will shrink and tied to what ever inside tightly. Usually used for wiring stuff.


Shrinkable tubes are available in different colors (including the transparent one) at Sim Lim Square.... but I don't know how to shrink it  :Embarassed: . Do I do it the same way as we shrink wrap the bamboo pole used at home? Using hot water  :Laughing: ?

----------


## uklau

> Very nice idea. Has some downsides, tho.
> 
> a) Obviously won't work with cross beams on the inside of the wall.
> 
> b) If unfortunately placed, it will create a water bridge, i.e. if the wire is close to the wall on the inside, water is going up and over the edge due to capillar action. Not enough to really cause water flowing, but enough to build a small puddle outside. Had this even with industrial made clips.
> 
> c) I've lost shrimp and even fish (in my case Gastromyzon punctulatus) that will climb and follow anything that reaches from the water to the outside of the tank.
> 
> I got no intention to bring down your efforts, just pointing out some issues.



No worries, bro. Your valuable comments are most welcome. Thanks a lot, man  :Smile: .

----------


## uklau

> Are you trying to avoid the fan from rattling against the glass causing unpleasant noise? 
> 
> What about using cable tie on the clip, preventing / supporting the fan from going all the way down, touching the glass?



Originally, it is to prevent leaving any scratch marks on the glass. Now, I have more reasons to have it shrink wrap (although I'm not getting any vibrating noise from my fan).

See... all comments are valuable  :Jump for joy: .

More comments.... please.

----------


## Shadow

> Shrinkable tubes are available in different colors (including the transparent one) at Sim Lim Square.... but I don't know how to shrink it . Do I do it the same way as we shrink wrap the bamboo pole used at home? Using hot water ?


I usually using hairdryer set to hot.

----------


## michaelmah

Another 9x9cm 12v blower fan RM12 and a suc holder RM6.5

----------


## PalmoAnest

Very good Ideas, but I've given up fan due to it's noise and frequent toppig up of tank water.

----------


## sejiromakoto

Well this is the best idea, which really help me to solve my problem quickly as my temp are 29 to 30c and my corals are suffering. Thank to your innovative idea i manage to install my fan to drop the tem to 27 and 28c thank man.

----------


## juggler

U.K.Lau: Good idea!  :Well done: 

Any thoughts about tanks with Euro-bracing?

Cheers!

----------

